# Transformation contest.



## Lois_Lane

*I would compete in this contest*​
Yes I see this as a chance to better my self while having fun! 6490.14%No i am too shy/ No too lazy79.86%


----------



## Lois_Lane

I hope this is the right area as its an idea that would affect the whole board for the positive.......

Many boards have transformation contests each year.

I think this board could do with one.

We have TONS of members who train hard that could benefit from such a contest.

It will improve board participation and generate more traffic.

I post it in here because ideally it would be done officially and perhaps 1 or 2 of the board sponsors would throw up some prizes.

There would be a mens and a womens contest.

Judging could be done via a poll.

If any one has interest they should post in here to show that there is actual interest in this:laugh: :beer:


----------



## Guest

£200 entry? as stated in powerhouses journal


----------



## Lois_Lane

1russ100 said:


> £200 entry? as stated in powerhouses journal


Lol i think that would be a private wager between interested athletes.

The complete contest would not be a monetary entry as i think that crosses some laws and regulations.....probably?


----------



## empzb

Like I said in Marcs thread. Good idea but not sure how many people would fill out each of the different classes that would be needed for it to be fair...(speculative opinion as I could be wrong)

Will it be judged similarly to actual contests though with weight classes, level of training eg: newb/inter/pro etc?, assisted & non assisted, stregh + pl + BB or just BB?

few factors to think about. might be worth starting with a few classes maybe to build up knowledge before others get involved?


----------



## Guest

Lois_Lane said:


> Lol i think that would be a private wager between interested athletes.
> 
> *The complete contest would not be a monetary entry as i think that crosses some laws and regulations.....probably?*


thats just paperwork if its financial im in:thumb:


----------



## 8103

Prizes from the sponsors would be more than enough, I'm sure that at least one would donate.

I don't think judging by a poll is a good idea imo, there are more popular persons on this board than others, and I think that would impact on the votes. The best judging would be to get the pros that are on this board, or ask the sponsor who is donating.


----------



## Lois_Lane

empzb said:


> Like I said in Marcs thread. Good idea but not sure how many people would fill out each of the different classes that would be needed for it to be fair...(speculative opinion as I could be wrong)
> 
> Will it be judged similarly to actual contests though with weight classes, level of training eg: newb/inter/pro etc?, assisted & non assisted, stregh + pl + BB or just BB?
> 
> few factors to think about. might be worth starting with a few classes maybe to build up knowledge before others get involved?


Well before classes can be created interest must be shown mate.

No point having 5 classes and 5 people entering this is not powerlifting LOL

I think people should not use this contest as a chance for an easy win against others rather use it for a way to improve your self!

^^^I was thinking about the popularity aspect and voting. But truth be told there are tons of members than never post so just because one guy has ten guys always giving him compliments does not mean this reflects the general opinion of him on the board.

Haha trust you Russ! Well i don't know i see a lot smack talking on journals and these ideas are ALWAYS popular on other boards. Seeing that this board is big now it could do with this. If not....well fair enough lol


----------



## Heineken

MT do a 'shape up' competition which always had a good turn out, and I'd always wanted to enter. If we were to further categorize entrants into natural/assisted.. I would join in


----------



## gemc1981

Good idea - like it!


----------



## 8103

empzb said:


> Like I said in Marcs thread. Good idea but not sure how many people would fill out each of the different classes that would be needed for it to be fair...(speculative opinion as I could be wrong)
> 
> Will it be judged similarly to actual contests though with weight classes, level of training eg: newb/inter/pro etc?, assisted & non assisted, stregh + pl + BB or just BB?
> 
> few factors to think about. might be worth starting with a few classes maybe to build up knowledge before others get involved?


It doesn't need classes and things, everyone can set a goal before they start, and then judge by whoever has done the best in regards to their goal

e.g- my goal is to get into the best condition I can

or

my goal is to bulk up

etc etc

then judge on how they have performed in respect to that goal


----------



## PHMG

£200 is between me and warren if he wants it!!!

I think 5kg Whey isolate would be good prize. Bloody stuff is expensive!!


----------



## Heineken

crouchmagic said:


> It doesn't need classes and things, everyone can set a goal before they start, and then judge by whoever has done the best in regards to their goal
> 
> e.g- my goal is to get into the best condition I can
> 
> or
> 
> my goal is to bulk up
> 
> etc etc
> 
> then judge on how they have performed in respect to that goal


Spot on crouchy, this is how they did on MT.


----------



## 8103

Lois_Lane said:


> ^^^I was thinking about the popularity aspect and voting. But truth be told there are tons of members than never post so just because one guy has ten guys always giving him compliments does not mean this reflects the general opinion of him on the board.


I still think that popularity would have a slight impact, just my opinion though. I think the most established athletes (from bodybuilding to fitness) should judge.


----------



## fitdog

Good idea im game already made a decent change in lifestyle and physique over last 5 months and expect the next 5 to be even better!


----------



## Lois_Lane

crouchmagic said:


> I still think that popularity would have a slight impact, just my opinion though. I think the most established athletes (from bodybuilding to fitness) should judge.


Certainly like i said i am just trying to push the idea how its run will depend on various factors.

Powerhouse lets keep that off this thread but get Russ into the deal and the pot will become interesting!


----------



## Robbyg

There would need to be a natty class and ASS class in weight cats for each as this would be good to see what could be done with either and also novice int pro too


----------



## Rekless

A great idea.

I like Crouchmagics idea of judging against that persons goal, best way to do it imo!


----------



## kgb

I'd be interested


----------



## Lois_Lane

Rekless said:


> A great idea.
> 
> I like Crouchmagics idea of judging against that persons goal, best way to do it imo!


So would you compete?

One would need at least 5 people per class otherwise its just silly.

So if you and 4 others wanted to do the bulk contest under natural terms then that could be a contest IMO


----------



## Rekless

i'd be up for it yeah!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Added a poll.......my first ever on any board....yah for me!


----------



## Guest

can i be in the 5ft 10 with fvcked knee ligaments and dont like training back becuse its hard work class?


----------



## TomTom1

Yea this is a cracking idea.

I dont see the need for different weight classes though, will all get a bit complicated. Think there should be natty and assisted, male and female.

The judging criteria could just be 'best transformation'. I do think that it should be judged by a select few. i.e PScarb, Tinytom, James L


----------



## 2004mark

crouchmagic said:


> I still think that popularity would have a slight impact, just my opinion though. I think the most established athletes (from bodybuilding to fitness) should judge.


I agree, also a lot of people (myself included) wouldn't have the foggiest what to look when it comes to looking for things like symmetry and weak points, it would be down to who looks the biggest and most ripped (and of course popularity). Could maybe split the prize between two awards, a members champ decided by a poll and another champ decided by a select few who know their stuff.


----------



## PHMG

TomTom1 said:


> Yea this is a cracking idea.
> 
> I dont see the need for different weight classes though, will all get a bit complicated. Think there should be natty and assisted, male and female.
> 
> The judging criteria could just be 'best transformation'. I do think that it should be judged by a select few. i.e PScarb, Tinytom, James L


How can you expect anyone to read anything you write with those suckulant tits bouncing around!!! gggrrr


----------



## fitdog

Yes keep it nice and simple no need for weight classes but either way i will enter 100% natural will keep me motivated too!


----------



## Lois_Lane

I am happy to see the interest!

Lets not worry about classes right now lets first get a big amount of guys/girls interested, then it may actually go ahead.....


----------



## Heineken

I totally agree with the reputation of some members being an issue. And what would be to stop someone asking all their mates to sign up and vote if it was poll based? You would need to be pretty sad to do it yeah, but there's always one :lol:


----------



## Raptor

I'd be interested in this! I have competed in shape up contests for another forum and enjoyed it,

If we had one from early jan on here eg 4th onwards what would be perfect as crimbo would be out the way :thumbup1:


----------



## Rekless

Yeah january would be a great time to start


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I would be up for this.


----------



## PHMG

Hahaha, you quit halfway through raptor lol.


----------



## Guest

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hahaha, you quit halfway through raptor lol.


get his 200£ and get in the other thread


----------



## Raptor

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hahaha, you quit halfway through raptor lol.


No i didn't you dick, i actually did really well... don't start getting all cockey cos you've lost a few lbs :tongue:

Back then you didn't even dare to enter as you had no idea lol

Although yeah the 1st 6 weeks out of 12 were when the progress were made :lol:


----------



## hermie07

im in. my goal lean bulk (assisted)


----------



## chrisj28

Good idea id be interested


----------



## PHMG

The Raptor said:


> No i didn't you dick, i actually did really well... don't start getting all cockey cos you've lost a few lbs :tongue:
> 
> Back then you didn't even dare to enter as you had no idea lol
> 
> *Although yeah the 1st 6 weeks out of 12* were when the progress were made :lol:


So you did then. Not nice to call names. One member got a weeks ban for that the other week.


----------



## Raptor

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So you did then. Not nice to call names. One member got a weeks ban for that the other week.


I didn't drop out, i simply made great progress in the 1st 6 weeks of cutting and didn't get to a much lower bf% after that week

But that was the lowest i'd been in 2 years so was pretty happy, and ooh who rattled your cage.. name calling? go tell the teacher :laugh:


----------



## Fountain

I'm not very big or anything, but I'd be interested for sure. Motivational tool if nothing else. Could do with some class distinctions to make it more specific but i'm game


----------



## Guest

i can see this getting quite serious!! healthy competition and jw007 for sh1t stirring


----------



## Raptor

Fountain said:


> I'm not very big or anything, but I'd be interested for sure. Motivational tool if nothing else. Could do with some class distinctions to make it more specific but i'm game


If we were to have too many classes then it would mean not many in each and about 30% may drop out completely, its usually based on progress so if you are 10 stone and make great bulking / cutting progress you would be judged the same as if you were 18 stone, in terms of progress and not in terms of what level your actually at if you know what i mean... personally i'd say cutting and bulking would be the best option, but im just one person


----------



## Heineken

You don't need to be 'big' mate! Set yourself a target, work towards it and at the end.. whoever has made the biggest improvement/ got closer to their goal.. should be the winner 

One I saw that springs to mind was again, on MT. A guy just started training literally and as I recall aimed to bulk, and the competition was 12 weeks long. He won the comp, or his class not sure, beating people that have been training years. He was considered to have made the most progress so it can definitely be done.


----------



## scobielad

Well up for this...gives me time to sort a diet plan and regime...and to get my supps back out to Europe after Xmas...I'm in.


----------



## WWR

I'd be interested, just for a bit of fun - However what kind of time frame would it go over? 3,4,5,6 months?


----------



## Fountain

That's fair enough, so what about a natty going up against someone who's assisted?

setting a goal of cut/bulk for example sounds good though, like i said i'm all for it.


----------



## Heineken

Cut/bulk and then further assisted/non assisted sub-categories would be the easiest way of doing it I reckon.

I wouldn't want to go up against Con tbh :lol:


----------



## Zzz102

Id be interested aslong as there is natural and assisted


----------



## Milky

Good idea AND it could just give me the kick up the ar*e l need as well !!!


----------



## Matt 1

Cba.

But its a good idea, although there are so many variables that would have to be addressed to make it a fair comp..

-Gender, Assisted/non assisted, weight categories, experience levels, different goals (gaining weight, losing weight etc)...


----------



## Kezz

can you transform from lean to fat??? i will give it a good go!!


----------



## Guest

Kezz said:


> can you transform from lean to fat??? i will give it a good go!!


ive had a good crack at it


----------



## IronFed

I'd probably be interested if theres a natty and assisted category, got a question though - how can we be certain of the time frames between the before and after pics? Im sure everyone will be honest but if theres a decent prize on offer some people may lie about the time between pics i.e 4 months when really its 8.


----------



## Heineken

Matt 1 said:


> -Gender, Assisted/non assisted, weight categories, experience levels, different goals (gaining weight, losing weight etc)...


Gender would be an obvious one, but why would you need weight/experience categories?


----------



## Heineken

S_Tezza said:


> I'd probably be interested if theres a natty and assisted category, got a question though - how can we be certain of the time frames between the before and after pics? Im sure everyone will be honest but if theres a decent prize on offer some people may lie about the time between pics i.e 4 months when really its 8.


Pic submission would be on a strict deadline, and a popular method used is to hold the day's newspaper up, or have it displayed somewhere in the picture.


----------



## Matt 1

Heineken said:


> Gender would be an obvious one, but why would you need weight/experience categories?


Someone who knows what they are doing stand a better chance then someone who has just started out...having said that, I would expect to see the most change from the newbie - as long as they know what they are doing, if you get me?

Just seems theres a lot to take into consideration but then again I'm not organizing it so I'll shut up now.


----------



## nc007

Heineken said:


> Pic submission would be on a strict deadline, and a popular method used is to hold the day's newspaper up, or have it displayed somewhere in the picture.


Easy to fake tho:laugh:


----------



## Heineken

I understand mate

If they are a member here already though, they have all the information they need on how to do things properly 

Like my example a few posts back though, complete newbie won his comp on another board, so it's def possible.



nc007 said:


> Easy to fake tho:laugh:


You could say that about literally anything tbh :lol:

End of the day it should be about getting involved and using the motivation if you need it, pushing yourself. People will no doubt try and cheat, human nature that. Using newspapers though etc at least makes it a bit more difficult


----------



## 54und3r5

I agree with the idea, but think it should be a 8-12 weeks instead of a yearly contest etc.. I think shorter term challenges would prompt more people to enter.

I disagree with the poll voting however. I think popularity would be a huge factor in the voting. Maybe there could be an appointed board of judges (mods, long term members) who have their own part of the forum to discuss who wins the contest etc.

Additionally, maybe there should be a few different categories with regard to sex and whether the person is assisted or not? Like on muscletalk, they state what peptides their running etc..

Just my suggestions but great idea! I was actually thinking about this the other day!


----------



## TomTom1

Heineken said:


> Gender would be an obvious one, but why would you need weight/experience categories?


yea I dont see a problem with that, in fact, the more experienced bber would probably be at a disadvantage. If its all about transformations then a person just starting out will be able to make much better and more noticeable gains.


----------



## nc007

54und3r5 said:


> I agree with the idea, but think it should be a 8-12 weeks instead of a yearly contest etc.. I think shorter term challenges would prompt more people to enter.
> 
> I disagree with the poll voting however. I think popularity would be a huge factor in the voting. Maybe there could be an appointed board of judges (mods, long term members) who have their own part of the forum to discuss who wins the contest etc.
> 
> *Additionally, maybe there should be a few different categories with regard to sex and whether the person is assisted or not?* Like on muscletalk, they state what peptides their running etc..
> 
> Just my suggestions but great idea! I was actually thinking about this the other day!


Well if they were female and assisted by the end of the transformation they would be looking like a man so would they then be put into the male category?


----------



## dtlv

This is a great idea... would be motivating for those involved and inspired by it, and would attract attention to the board. if sponsors did get involved then it would benefit them too... win all round :thumbup1:


----------



## lee_

Sounds like a great idea, I'd be in if there's a 'wannabe' category!


----------



## little_jm

Id be interested in this, might finally get me to get a journal up like ive wanted to for a while as well lol

Being natty, id quite like natty and assisted catergories


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

great idea...on board and in it to win it!!!


----------



## hilly

is it just transforming down as in cutting up??

if its over summer then im happy to par take as will be dieting for show anyway.

if its early next year then i will enter but i will be bulking so transformation would have to be judged on muscle gained etc etc


----------



## tuktuk

Think it's an awesome idea! Give me the motivation to eat that extra meal or get that extra rep in there

Every 3 months sounds good


----------



## 54und3r5

Hilly has a point. It would be beneficial to have a dual transformation with regards both to losing bodyfat and bulking.

Equally, would it be fair to seperate people who are dieting down for a show with those who are merely looking to lose fat to look better/ get healthier...


----------



## PACEY

straughany10 said:


> I'm up for this Mate, would there be a section for us fattys to take part in or just the already muscular guys?


Id jump into the fatties group, might embarrass me to stick the gym out, cos i always stop after 6 - 12 months.

Dont fancy doing it on weight classes cos id end up in cons group lol


----------



## ashers

great idea!!!


----------



## chrisj22

Over how many months would it be held?


----------



## edwards1990

love the idea, I'm just starting out so would give me something extra to work for knowing I'm up against others not to mention if I fail epically it will be thrown in my face and I'll have to work that much harder in future


----------



## craftybutcher

54und3r5 said:


> Equally, would it be fair to separate people who are dieting down for a show with those who are merely looking to lose fat to look better/ get healthier...


If it is mainly for motivational purposes etc then having pros join isn't fair. That being said they can but they are not allowed to win :lol:


----------



## Heineken

edwards1990 said:


> not to mention if I fail epically it will be thrown in my face and I'll have to work that much harder in future


Strange way of looking at it, but whatever floats your goat haha


----------



## Guest

so is it for cash or not? im not slugging my guts out for a tub of myprotien at the end of it


----------



## Suprakill4

I definitely am for the idea but i opted no because i look **** and would be wasting my time lol.

Cant wait to watch though if it does happen.


----------



## Heineken

1russ100 said:


> so is it for cash or not? im not slugging my guts out for a tub of myprotien at the end of it


Set a wager with someone or don't join it then :lol:


----------



## Guest

Heineken said:


> Set a wager with someone or don't join it then :lol:


im in, as long as the prize is rewarding!!


----------



## nutnut

I'd be up for this. Can I suggest that some of the guys like Con etc each pick a member and spend 5-10 mins a day helping them - so you get something like this:

Transformation Journal 1 - Con helping X

Transformation Journal 2 - Y helping Z

for example.

A lot of people could do this with a kick up the a55, then people just pick a winner - I don't care for prizes myself I'd like to see if I can actually do it.


----------



## RACK

Popularity doesn't always become a factor. Ok some people obviously has friend or fave members but it's mainly all to do with who has made the most progress and I'm pretty sure 99% of members on here will see it as just that and not "oh I'm voting for my mate".

And obvious cats could be; Bulking group, Cutting group and these split to assisted or not. Although this has been mentioned.


----------



## hermie07

im not bothered about a prize as i think just doing it and getting the advice off the experts on here will make it all worthwhile and in a competition way it will make people more dedicated. im looking forward to it if it does happen. (hopefully will look the best i have to date)


----------



## DNC

I think its a great idea:thumb:

Would be great for interaction between members with each other hopefully spurring each other on as well as being very competive at the same time.

We would just have to take peoples word for it regarding pics posted but if they do cheat then they are only cheating themselves so who gives a fcuk

Would really like to get involved myself but with a 2 month old baby girl just keeping my training going will do for now.


----------



## RACK

Getting the date on the pics easy, stand next to the laptop with the BBC homepage on showing date/news paper, something like that


----------



## Guest

RACK said:


> Getting the date on the pics easy, stand next to the laptop with the BBC homepage on showing date/*news paper*, something like that


daily sport?


----------



## RACK

Not sure that would work, most would pay more attention to the nipple count than the date


----------



## kingy_88

id do it might give me a reason to get of my **** and do some cardio


----------



## deniro

ill have a go, will be good motivation with something to train for.


----------



## nc007

Ill be a judge.. 

I will also be taking bribes :lol:


----------



## jonb19

Im up for it, fat git at the mo, good place to start.


----------



## Guest

Planning on doing a bit cut in Jan anyway so could be up for it.


----------



## Jim206152

Hell yeah! I would participate


----------



## Little Ron

Cracking idea and I do think it would draw alot of attention.

I voted no for me participating though as I have about as much confidence in myself as I do letting out a fart the morning after an extra hot vindaloo or pharl.


----------



## nagasis

this is a great idea. Not seen one on here and why not its the best uk bb website


----------



## Paul1990

great idea in my opinion, doesnt have to be so complicated either, muscletalk do one every year and always get a great turnout and i think they do a poll vote and each time ive seen a winner they have made the best transformation dont think popularity will realy come into it


----------



## Dazza

ld be up for this, but wouldn't a natty and an assisted class also be fair?


----------



## nc007

If anyone is intrested id offer my services for 6 months £150


----------



## Lois_Lane

nc007 said:


> If anyone is intrested id offer my services for 6 months £150


Sexual services? Sorry no whoring allowed on this thread....


----------



## nc007

Lois_Lane said:


> Sexual services? Sorry no whoring allowed on this thread....


 :lol:


----------



## God

Seems like a good idea to me however could be hard to judge if everyone is in one competition. For example you could have someone that was obese going up against someone who was really skinny. If both people end up making big changes it would be very hard to decide on a winner.

What about splitting up all the entrants into groups so that people are at a similar level at the start?

Also think mods should do the voting so it's fair.


----------



## bizzlewood

I think this is a great idea but I won't be getting involved

I ticked the No I'm too shy box

Good luck to all involved


----------



## fitdog

So is this happening admin?


----------



## ostrain

I would be up for this..


----------



## thaiman

i would participate, and win lol


----------



## Raptor

Lol took me ages to find this after it was moved..... any news? Would be good start to to the year as im looking to shape up in the new year anyway


----------



## Mikey G

Ive ticked yes box, would be more than up for this wether just for fun or prize involved


----------



## nc007

lads if you want it make a fking thread for it jeeez....wouldnt be hard.

have a bulk,cut, done....dosent matter about weight as its how they have changed etc

have assisted and non assisted

done simple....

someone make a thread all those that want to do it put if there cutting or bulking, assisted or not....in the thread with a link to there journal....the op copy journal link into a nice list on the first post...easy peasy


----------



## 8103

yes, but we need to sort out prizes, judges etc.

Plus its easier if it has its own temp sub forum, in members journals for example


----------



## jstarcarr

I think this is a really good idea if done properly


----------



## Raptor

bump for info?


----------



## LukeC

Fat to skinny,

Skinny to fat,

Power and Strength (vids of final lifts to avoid bs)

Natty & Steroid.

A few things to consider.


----------



## Raptor

jstarcarr said:


> I think this is a really good idea if done properly


Exactly.. im not bothered about prizes, just think that healthy competition would help people towards their goals


----------



## Fatstuff

Power and strength could be easily faked, I know powerlifters who look like they couldn't lift the skin off a rice pudding but could bench press my ass for reps


----------



## Danjal

I would actually be up for this. A sense of competition would boost things for everyone I think.


----------



## Ragingagain

i would love to, im hoping to have a total body transformation and i have had a masssive layoff... if anything does get decided id love to take part just pm me. thanks


----------

